# advice on bindings



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

alright so this past season i upgraded to a 2008 burton custom 158 (which is f-ing amazing by the way) but i did not upgrade my bindings so right now i still have my old burton missions. and theres nothing horribly wrong with them (a little wear and tear) but i guess i feel like the bindings could be holding me back a little. i know the missions are one of burtons cheaper bindings (if not the cheapest?) and im thinking maybe i should upgrade since i have the new board. so anyway, any suggestions? my riding level is intermediate i guess. i ride all terrain (groomers, park and of course powder when its available). i just want bindings that wont hold me back from progressing in my riding.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

people rave about rome bindings. i'd suggest checkin em out. 390s for freestyle, but since you like to ride powder when you can, targas would be the best.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Gustov said:


> people rave about rome bindings. i'd suggest checkin em out. 390s for freestyle, but since you like to ride powder when you can, targas would be the best.


awesome thanks for the advice. only thing im wondering is, would the rome bindings work with my board? because its a burton it has that weird 3 hole setup (triad or something like that?). wasnt sure if i might be limited to burton bindings.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

packthe9 said:


> awesome thanks for the advice. only thing im wondering is, would the rome bindings work with my board? because its a burton it has that weird 3 hole setup (triad or something like that?). wasnt sure if i might be limited to burton bindings.


ahh. the good ole 3 hole pattern that does no good except steer people towards burton bindings.hmm.

rome makes a conversion disk. if the shop you buy your rome bindings at does not have them, email rome letting them know you just bought a pair of their bindings and need the disks, and they will ship them to you overnight free of charge.

rome is an amazing company not just for their sick gear, but awesome customer service


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> ahh. the good ole 3 hole pattern that does no good except steer people towards burton bindings.hmm.
> 
> rome makes a conversion disk. if the shop you buy your rome bindings at does not have them, email rome letting them know you just bought a pair of their bindings and need the disks, and they will ship them to you overnight free of charge.
> 
> rome is an amazing company not just for their sick gear, but awesome customer service


yeah it kind of annoys me that burton does that and i know alot of people say burton is overrated and all that but i did get a good deal on the custom and so far i give it a thumbs up. 

while we're talking about the targa though i have a couple questions specifically about that binding:

a) what about comfort? i know from experience how painful it can be to have uncomfortable bindings. im just wondering because from looking at a picture it doesnt look like theres much padding.

b) do you think id have a hard time adjusting after getting used to burton bindings? because burton has that like toe cap strap (i dont know if thats the correct name) and i have to admit i love that part. so much more comfortable i think


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

my friend is a pretty big guy and rides the 158 custom with some burton cartels. he loves those bindings, the hi back looks kind of high but he loves it.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

awesome thanks for the responses guys. i will prob end up going for the targas but i might check out the cartels also. ill let ya know how they turn out. thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Uh oh...

Might've gotten myself into trouble?
(I hate being a noob)

Looks like i should've done more research before impulse buy =(

Just purchased a pair of Burton Mission Bindings + GNU CHB MTX board online.

Read up on the Burton 3D system after the purchase (stupid me)...

Anyone know if I'm gonna have any problem with mounting the bindings onto the board?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

you just have to buy a 4 point system disk and thats it your good to go.

I think they a cheap...


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

My 06/07 missions came with the Universal Mountin plates (works with 3d and the regular 4 hole) so I wouild check for that. You should be good though, otherwise contact Burton.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> you just have to buy a 4 point system disk and thats it your good to go.
> 
> I think they a cheap...


my burton bindings came with the 4 hole ring too...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> my burton bindings came with the 4 hole ring too...


oh cool, I wasn't sure about that, thats why I didn't mention it.


----------

